# Cooper nylon anchor



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Did anyone see this on ABC inventors tonight?
Look it up. Seems a very clever concept - effective, light, corrosion resistant, and at $34.95, not a bad price!

(Mod Edit: added link as its a dam good idea ;-) ) http://www.cooperanchors.com.au/


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I was looking at this too. Looks great for sand, but what about freshwater where the bottom generally isn't sand?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish I anchored so I had an excuse to buy one. Look like a great idea although the folding ones are more compact.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ8S3qIAABXXgAAQQAeggBkAP+ffoCAAkhFP0mhoTQyAA0Gp6Q0pp5Q/UnpNHqb1J6kgQd8XRc3DIgV0x6eMqRWc/Zd0Fs1r0LMdYPw8YVKWLay3Pg00MTQJQ85CpttLjrpfutpjFg0ReCX+sJK0KTm7/P7dPRBEAkIyYDV6LA8D0rRYe0rYpRdiLxORPbkFV+UTabboiUAx1rLAJtX8XckU4UJAPEt6iA==


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

yes BCF
my only concern is their size


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bigger's better.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Just ordered one, thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

skorgard said:


> Just ordered one, thanks for bringing this up.


X 2 ($ 50 posted.)


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I also got mine from BCF. Was featured in the catalogue a few weeks back along with a whole lot of other kayak porn.


----------

